
Ask HN: What are exemplary REST APIs? - jeroenheijmans
There are many good resources about writing APIs, but I&#x27;m also curious what the crowd here would consider great, exemplary REST API&#x27;s? Looking for things like well-structured URI&#x27;s, great design of request and response bodies, useful error handling, useful and beautiful documentation - as well as dealing with real-world stuff that can make API&#x27;s and REST hard (pagination, wanting to do RPC style stuff specifically long-running tasks, etc.). Any good API&#x27;s you&#x27;d recommend looking at for inspiration?
======
120bits
I have always liked stripe [1] API documentation. Its very well structured and
does have a beautiful documentation.

[1][https://stripe.com/docs/api](https://stripe.com/docs/api)

